# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  01/11/2008 - "Prophetic"

## Oneironaut Zero

*01/11/2008
Dream Two:
"Prophetic"*

I was hanging out with my babys momma, her husband and their infant son. I noticed the little boy was older than he is now. I remember feeling really close to the boy. I play with him and everything, while Im over there IRL, so its not too strange. It just felt really strong, in the dream. At one point, he was trying to walk down the stairs, in the dream, and I came along and helped him down each of the steps. I remember Brian being in the dream, at some point, but not really anything involving him. My ex ended up getting into a huge fight with her dad, but I cant remember what it was about.

I cant tell if the dream skipped ahead, or I was in another dream all together, but it was daytime and I was in a different house with a lot of windows. It was gray outside, as the skies were overcast, and I think Brian was still hanging around. Out of nowhere, heavy-caliber machine-gun fire comes ripping through the house, seemingly from all sides. We immediately hit the floor as the bullets and debris streamed over our heads. There wasnt even anywhere we could go, because it seemed to just come from all directions, randomly. There was a crash from overhead, and a section of the ceiling caved in. From a position on the ground, I looked up and saw the silhouette of a massive robot or mech/mobile-suit, peering down at me through the roof. I lay low, trying to keep out of sight, when a blast ripped open one whole section of the wall. When I looked up, I saw a jeep come speeding up onto the lawn and slide into a 180 degree turn, the back end facing me, waving for me to hurry to them. Some people were obviously here to help me out of this situation, but when I started moving toward them, they suddenly sped away because the gunfire was just too intense for them to stick around, leaving me alone as the firing continued.







Sooner or later, the shooting stopped, and nighttime was coming quickly. I finally came out of hiding to see what was going on, and a group of kids a little younger than me came into the room in a S.W.A.T.-like formation. They came to tell me that they were either from the future or from space, I cant remember which. They said I had some kind of potential and that they wanted me to come with them. I didnt trust them at all, at first, but somehow they ended up earning my trust, and I said Id go along. They all disappeared before me, and I was, soon after, covered by some kind of glow. At first, I began floating, moving upward through a hole in the ceiling, and being pulled higher into the air by whatever this glow was. Then, I was beamed into their ship, high above the Earth. I spent a long time with them, flying different places and learning all kinds of skills that were considered impossible back on Earth, such as telekinesis. Everyone kept telling me that there was something special about me, but nobody could figure out what it was. Later, when I was by myself, I figured out that I could, somehow, sprout angelic wings from my back. I could actually feel them coming out, and it was like I sprouted them consciously, as if I was lucid, giving myself the command for them to pop out of my shoulder blades. 







When I went to the crew, and told them that I could create these wings, no one would believe me. They told me some legend about how a guy with wings would be found by them and lead them to victory or something Matrixal like that, and that it was nothing but a legend. I pushed outward with my shoulders and caused the huge white wings to shoot out from my back, and I could actually feel them extending from beneath my skin. Everybody was in awe at them. After a few minutes, one of the more obnoxious crew members told me that the white angel wings looked a bit feminine (just trying to talk shit) so, as if I was lucid, I gave myself the command for my wings to change color, and they changed to a jet black, and everyone else loved them even more. We were told that we had some huge war to fight, and we all had to get ready to do battle with some sort of alien race. Before we went, though, we went back down to the surface of the Earth, and stopped by Krystal to get cheeseburgers, landing the ship in the parking lot. LOL. I remember going inside and talking to one of the girls that was working the counter, but nothing really in detail.

----------


## I-Will-Hold-You

wow, awesome..

----------


## krookedking

yeaaah. Love that ending!

----------


## Neeros

lol @ cheeseburgers before battle.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for checking out the dream, guys.  ::cooler:: 

I love the cheeseburgers before battle concept too. Hahahaha.

And incidentally, Neeros, that avatar you have is the very first avatar I've ever used in a forum, when I first came to Dream Views.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## MoNzO

No way, ahahaha. Thats such an awesome dream dude! And inspirational to how we can make literally anything we want happen. nice!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, MoNzO!  ::content::

----------


## Man of Steel

Haha, awesome dream, man, and lovin' the Krystal stop.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, MoS.  ::cooler:: 

The Krystal stop was just an amazing bit of comedy. LOL. The fact that we just landed in the parking lot makes it even better. Haha.

[Edit]And, wow. I just read the dream again. I'd completely forgotten most of it. Haha. I now remember so vividly being in that living room as the gunfire and mech shit was going on. It was crazy. [/Edit]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I added some images to the OP. I had a bit of an idea that I'm going to start trying out: Instead of taking the time to draw or render scenes from my dreams, from scratch, I'm going to do some photo manipulations in PS. It's a lot more true to my original visions than just choosing standard pics off the net, and it's a lot less time consuming than drawing the scenes myself. The good thing is, though, that I can position objects and people in ways that are more close to how I actually see them, in the dream.

Let me know what you all think!

----------


## Clairity

> Let me know what you all think!



I think they're fantastic!! It's like movie stills from your dreams!!  I am sooo impressed!! :bravo:

.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I think they're fantastic!! It's like movie stills from your dreams!!  I am sooo impressed!! :bravo:
> 
> .



Thank you, Clairity!  ::content::

----------


## TamiDoll

Interesting dream. The images helped me picture it more clearly.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Interesting dream. The images helped me picture it more clearly.



Thank you, oh elusive TamiDoll.  ::wink::

----------


## TamiDoll

> Thank you, oh elusive TamiDoll.



Lol. And now I disappear like I was never here.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, those look incredible.  You've managed to create great mood.  You've inspired me to try something similar.  Maybe I'll give one a try tonight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow, those look incredible.  You've managed to create great mood.  You've inspired me to try something similar.  Maybe I'll give one a try tonight.



Thanks, man! Glad I could inspire you.  ::content:: 
Can't wait to see what you come up with!

----------


## Ne-yo

Wow O this is great stuff! I want to put something together like this myself. It looks very dreamy. I guess thats the word Im looking for.  ::roll::  It just seems to set the tone right that's for sure. Dreams have a way of putting everything logical completely out of context and you've captured that my friend. Good work.  ::goodjob2::  Post more interesting stuff if you get the time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow O this is great stuff! I want to put something together like this myself. It looks very dreamy. I guess thats the word Im looking for.  It just seems to set the tone right that's for sure. Dreams have a way of putting everything logical completely out of context and you've captured that my friend. Good work.  Post more interesting stuff if you get the time.



Hey thanks, Ne-yo. Yeah, the "dreaminess" just kind of jumped out at me, when I did the first picture in the group (standing in the house). I didn't know such a crude technique would turn out so well in some of the pictures. Heh. 

And I'm actually working on another one, right now, and it's looking good so far.  ::cooler::

----------


## Hidden

Awesome dream!  I love the pictures too!

----------


## Mixedpotatoes

Youre just too action-packed, oneironaut xD
Everything is just calm and fine, and then everything goes gun fire or explodes or something... You just cant get peace.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

The way you shopped the pics is pretty badass.

----------


## Loaf

> The way you shopped the pics is pretty badass.



I agree. I wish I'd figured that out first.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, guys! 

It's about time that I illustrated some more dreams, so keep on the lookout!  :vicious:

----------

